# How do you dispose of your horse manure?



## Brontie (29 October 2007)

Just interested and planning ahead for when I get a horse and hopefully build some stables. How do you dispurse of your Horse manur, I may speak to my friend whos dads a farmer and maybe work out a deal, horse manure for hay? Well comment please. All welcome!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (29 October 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I may speak to my friend whos dads a farmer and maybe work out a deal, horse manure for hay? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Good luck, most people charge to take manure away!!!


----------



## Tinkerbee (29 October 2007)

bag it and sell it 
	
	
		
		
	


	





or when it gets too much we have to pay someone to take it


----------



## Tia (29 October 2007)

I leave mine to decompose and then when ready, we spread it on our hay fields.


----------



## Bosworth (29 October 2007)

We leave ours 6 months - then spread it on the summer fields when the horses go into their winter fields - so next month. then we  spread the winter fields in March and leave them for hay. We have advertised it on freecycle web site and have had loads taken away but now I prefer to use it to improve the fields.


----------



## jelibean (29 October 2007)

Speak very nicely to Mr Farmer dude he may take it for you at a reasoanable cost, theyre not all grumpy carrot crunchers,im married into a whole family of them and theyre all suckers for a polite young lady who bats her eyelashes.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (29 October 2007)

Our muck heap is a large trailer &amp; when it's full ( virtually daily) it's taken to a field &amp; dumped. Later in the year the farmer who owns that field uses it to spred on his various fields.


----------



## Happytohack (30 October 2007)

Local farmer takes it away twice a year.  Costs £80 a time.  As we have 6 (at the moment 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, but not after Sunday!) we get a huge load.


----------



## rabatsa (30 October 2007)

Dont expect hay in return but if the farmer has livestock he will probably allow you to put it on one of his muck heaps. If he has to move it he will probably charge and could even say no.


----------



## Baggybreeches (30 October 2007)

I have a big trailer that my hubby built, and I take it once a week to the local allotments and they pay me £10 for a trailer full. I have 3 horses at the moment so its a good deal. Buys a bag of feed a week. Not many farmers will take it away and give you something in exchange, most will charge for removal.


----------



## Enfys (30 October 2007)

Mine goes on a big heap in a small wood, out of sight of the barn and house so I don't have to even keep it tidy. A  local organic farmer comes and helps himself as and when.


----------



## happihorse (30 October 2007)

We muck out into old Dengie feed bags.  Bags go onto a clapped out old pickup.  Pickup takes bags across the fields once a week to furthest point from yard and tips them out into a heap.  Heap is set light to every month (to make sure all worms and eggs are dead).  Each Autumn, ashes are spread on fields as fertiliser.

I was thinking of putting the rotted muck into old Horsehage bags and selling it for £1 per bag, but working full time and competing at weekends leaves little time to do it!


----------



## Murphy3 (30 October 2007)

Riding School I used to go to in Dublin put a sign out on the road every year saying "Mature Manure for Sale" - canny lady used to get £1 a bag and people had to shovel it themselves so they paid her to remove her muckheap.  It was in a suburban area full of keen gardeners who go mad for the stuff if its weed free and well rotted down.  I don't have a huge amount (two horses) so cover the winter's heap with black plastic, leave it to rot for a year while I start another and eventually old manure goes on garden.  Its magic for roses and rhubarb.


----------



## Bert&Maud (30 October 2007)

Also depends on what you are using as bedding. Shavings don't generally make very good manure. My yard is in the middle of a village full of gardeners. We have an ancient tipping trailer which most of the wet bedding and some of the dung goes on, a local farmer tows it away every two or three months and charges us £20. Most of the dung goes on a heap which when rotted well (I use Equisorb so it takes about 6 months) we sell to the gardeners - they flock with their wheelbarrows and pay me a couple of pounds a load - everyone happy!


----------



## MagicMelon (30 October 2007)

You could try to do a deal with your farmer. We use ours on our garden. You could put  a sign up offering it for sale (if they provide their own bags and pick it up themselves). A lot of people like it for gardens, but it does depend on what sort of bedding you use.


----------



## Pebble101 (30 October 2007)

I have a muck heap in the field which the farmer removes 3 times a year (for 3 horses).  He charges £30 a load.


----------



## Cahill (30 October 2007)

i put it on my oh veg garden.


(had a super crop of nettles last year 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------

